# Buffalo could use a couple of these



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

Yanmar snowblower, deep snow and tight space. I'm impressed.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

dbert, this could pay for those tracks you need!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

That thing could make good use of a set of drift cutter bars.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

wait, yanmar, as in yanmar deisel? i did not know they made snowblowers


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I guess it would be another one to list along with Honda and Yamaha.

Snow thrower Products - Yanmar Agriculture


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

I can't help but picture his neighbor 60' over shoveling like a mad man cursing why it won't stop snowing in his driveway


----------



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

Really cool line up. I like the fact that they start at 7hp. Not competing with the compact market. I'd like to see them compete with Honda in the USA.


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

Great googly moogly!!!! 

I wish I could find a website that showed prices for that thing.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

db9938 said:


> dbert, this could pay for those tracks you need!


Thanks for the chuckle db.

The Japan market (made in/stay in Japan) has tons of this style snow blower. I dont know if Yanmar actually makes this unit or they use someone like Wado and put their name on it.
I have seen machines "exactly" like mine with the Yanmar brand.
My blower has a Yanmar engine, but it's gasoline. Not what Yanmar is famous for.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Here is a picture of a mid 80's vintage Yanmar. Made by Wado. Only difference between this and mine is the sticker on the side.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I guess it would be another one to list along with Honda and Yamaha.
> 
> Snow thrower Products - Yanmar Agriculture


They only sell in Europe......


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

I'd seriously buy one if I could find one.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

I found a page here that lists the price in Euros:

Freze de zapada YSR1650DX | Yanmar

Thats $14,000 in US dollars..if you could buy one at all, which you cant! 

Scot


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

We complain about Yamaha being available in Canada but not the US. I think it's interesting to see stuff that never make to to North America.
If you have time to kill you should scroll thru a dozen or so pages of listings on their popular auction site at yahoo japan

 Link to snow blower section here

I usually change the number of listings per page to 50 or 100 and just let my scroll wheel take over.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Coby7 said:


> They only sell in Europe......


I kind of noticed that when I was trying to find that link but it's like Yamaha, if you really want one you can have it shipped in.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

BOTTOM LINE he is still going to be there working that thing like a rented mule for at least a week..


----------



## Oracle (Oct 8, 2014)

Those snowblowers listed in Yahoo Japan I think they're cheaper too, based on a couple I chose its about 1/2 the price that you can find them in the US.


----------



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

If anyone has a pile of money they are sitting on, I bet they would sell you a few. Throw them into a container and send them right to port Newark. I know folks that did that with trailers designed to carry dogs. They came from Germany.


----------



## Oracle (Oct 8, 2014)

If someone has a pile of money probably won't be doing any snowblowing! 
Or buy new machine and not some previously enjoyed ones. :-D


----------



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

Someone with a pile of money is always looking at how to make that pile larger.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

But that doesn't explain the whole K-truck phenomenon, that has found it's way into rural America. Profit margin on those, are pretty slim. 

That said, there are some neat machines out there. It is interesting that after last winter, and now, to some extent, this winter, that those manufactures have not began introducing themselves into our markets. 

And, yeah dbert, I thought you'd get a kick out of that.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

There are also these Belgim made units that Big Ed found




Eliet Snowbob 9018T


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Wow ,,, At the end of the video it says "Elite-in harmony with nature". Call me crazy but what it's doing to nature isn't harmony, it's ripping it up.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

save some money and build a snow monster like geno did


----------



## POG (Nov 22, 2014)

*From the Frozen Buffalo*

The drifts in my yard are literally that high. Send it over


----------

